# Painting in NJ



## JAH609 (Jun 1, 2017)

Anyone have any recommendations for a place that will paint, stripe, and coat a project in New Jersey?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 2, 2017)

Do you want to go with powder coat


----------



## JAH609 (Jun 2, 2017)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Do you want to go with powder coat





I would definitely powder coat


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 3, 2017)

JAH609 said:


> I would definitely powder coat



PC POWDER COATING  857 MAIN RD. VINELAND N.J. 856-498-8063 MIKE  Tell him mr. kelly sent you and while your there check out his ARMOR
 CHROME PLATING.Great guy to deal with


----------



## Hollyfeld (Jul 7, 2017)

If you're up in the northern part of NJ, I'd like to suggest Tom in Stockholm.  He came highly recommended by my LBS who uses him often.  He powder coated a bike frame for me and I was very happy with the results.  

http://www.trgcoating.com/


----------

